# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Yksityisviestien yläraja

## ultrix

Onko teknisesti mahdollista nostaa yksityisviestien maksimimäärää nykyisestä 50:stä? Tekstihän ei vie juuri lainkaan levytilaa. Tuntuu inhottavalta joutua jatkuvasti poistamaan vanhoja, mutta silti tärkeitä yksityisviestejä 50 viestin ylärajan takia ja aina aika ajoin tuleekin sähköposti-ilmoitus, että joku on yrittänyt lähettää yksityisviestiä siinä onnistumatta  viestin sisältöä en ole kuitenkaan saanut enää mitenkään.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onko teknisesti mahdollista nostaa yksityisviestien maksimimäärää nykyisestä 50:stä? Tekstihän ei vie juuri lainkaan levytilaa. Tuntuu inhottavalta joutua jatkuvasti poistamaan vanhoja, mutta silti tärkeitä yksityisviestejä 50 viestin ylärajan takia ja aina aika ajoin tuleekin sähköposti-ilmoitus, että joku on yrittänyt lähettää yksityisviestiä siinä onnistumatta  viestin sisältöä en ole kuitenkaan saanut enää mitenkään.


Aivan samaa olen minäkin miettinyt. Ikävää poistaa viestejä, joita vielä haluaisi pitää tallessa. Matkapuhelinfoorumilla viestikansioon mahtuu muistaakseni 250.

----------


## Compact

Tämän ongelman olen myös itse huomannut, kun en hiljattain saanut lähetettyä muuatta viestiä, koska vastaanottajan postilaatikko oli foorumin automaattienglanninkielisen häiriöilmoituksen mukaan täynnä. Se oli harmittavaa, koska foorumilla ei voi mistään saada tietoa kaverin sähköpostiosoitteesta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Jäsenprofiilin kolmas linkki vasemmalla on nimeltään "Lähetä sähköpostia".

Itse kannattaisin myös suurempaa yksityisviestien määrää per käyttäjätunnus. Kun ajattelee foorumin viestimääriä liitteineen, en usko yksityisviestien lohkaisevan serveriltä kovin merkittävää osuutta.

Mutta mutta: Jos sähköpostin lähettäminen toiselle jäsenelle linkkitoiminnon kautta olisi vähän selkeämmin esillä, ei pieni YV-määrä ehkä olisi ongelma - paitsi niille, joilla on 50 viestiä, jotka haluaa säilyttää.

----------


## Nak

> Jäsenprofiilin kolmas linkki vasemmalla on nimeltään "Lähetä sähköpostia".


Paitsi jos asetuksista on määritellyt sähköpostin "salaiseksi"





> 50 viestiä, jotka haluaa säilyttää.


Tärkeät viestithän voisi hoidella copypastena vaikkapa muistioon ja tallentaa?  :Smile:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Paitsi jos asetuksista on määritellyt sähköpostin "salaiseksi"


No näinhän se olikin! Kiitos huomautuksesta!

----------


## sm3

Eikös se voisi toimia niin, että jos vastaanottajan postilootta on täysi niin viesti jää odoittamaan että tilaa vapautuu. Vastaanottajan ruudulle tulisi ilmoitus että on odoittavia viestejä jotka eivät pääse perille koska postilotta on täynnä. Lähettäjälle tämä näkyisi ilmoituksena asiasta.

----------


## Karosa

> Eikös se voisi toimia niin, että jos vastaanottajan postilootta on täysi niin viesti jää odoittamaan että tilaa vapautuu. Vastaanottajan ruudulle tulisi ilmoitus että on odoittavia viestejä jotka eivät pääse perille koska postilotta on täynnä. Lähettäjälle tämä näkyisi ilmoituksena asiasta.


Niin, tai sitten helpommalla että nostaa sitä ylärajaa.  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Niin, tai sitten helpommalla että nostaa sitä ylärajaa.


Kannatetaan ehdotusta  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Mitä mieltä foorumin ylläpitäjät ovat viestimäärän nostamisesta?

----------


## bussifriikki

Voisiko rajaa mitenkään nostaa edes 75:een? Helpottaisi kovasti kun tuo inbox menee niin turkasen nopeasti täyteen.

----------

